
Business model/plan(ing) for research heavy early stage ML startup - Gtifn
Hi everyone,<p>Most information business planning aspects of tech startups applies to commercializing ideas that are closer to an MVP, are based on just engineering on top of some conventional science&#x2F;technology or are reasonably close to execution.<p>For a startup that is embarking on years of basic scientific research before we even have a prototype, how can they maintain focus in strategy and execution , what should that look like in a business document for grants etc?
Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
You are thinking of applying for SBIR or something like that?

Click on my profile link and I'd be glad to talk about it.

